# fish finder power



## finfan (Dec 4, 2007)

OK you guys with Yaks with fishfinders. Where do you get the power to run the fish finder? I am thinking of adding one and it just hit me....."where the heck do you get power from?"

Hamsters running 12v generators?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

A battery:doh

Not a yacker, just a PFF addict hear that reads most of the posts. So take what I say for what it's worth.

Most either have a small battery like the powerwheels batteries or they make a battery pack with AA batteries like this and put it in a waterproof container of some sort. 

http://www.radioshack.com/sm-8-aa-battery-holder--pi-2062251.html


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

What he said.

I just finished rigging my power pack. The Yak forum has a rigging section that members have posted several pictures. If you only need power for the FF then go with the AA set up. Radio Shack has the AA holder, 9v connector for it and fuse holder. 

If you are near Navarre bring me your power cord and I will be glad to put it together for you.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks for the reply sosmarine.........i had the same question myself:toast


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Like sos says, an 8 AA battery power pack works just fine. I know that 8 x 1.2v does not equal 12v, but almost all of the FF's we use ona kayak will run all day on the 9.6v or less that 8 AA's put out. I have never run out of juice on the water. The battery holder and 9v connector are cheap and can be found at Radio shack. I use rechargeables...


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Actually, AA,AAA,C,D, batteries are all 1.5 volt. They differ in amp capacity.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I think I am going to take you up on your offer, neighbor! My new fish finder is still in the box after a couple of months, and I have been clueless as to how to get it set up in my kayak. I think I will be motivated to open the box when cobia season starts and the water warsm up!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Almost all recharchable batteries are actually 1.2 volts. nicad and nimh atleast.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I was refering to alcaline, so I guess I shouldn't have said "all". I stand corrected.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

I wasn't trying to stir the shit pot. It is just a rare fact that not many people know.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a big deal - but there was a long discussion about this on another site - the rechargeable NiMh AA's put out 1.2V. From what I remember, it was said that the voltage regulator in the FF's - at least the lower end ones we use - are set at around 8v.8 AA's, either the 1.2v orthe 1.5v ones, should run the FF with little problem.The amp capacity of the batts and the draw of the FF determine how long it will run... 

In the pic, I have run up in the reeds andthe transducer may not be in the water so the picture is no good, but the FF isrunning fine on 8.2V.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

repost from my Gulfcoastkayakfishingforum.com post:





> Got my Lowrance X-67 inbound! Q? 3.5 or 7amp batt?




---------------------------------------------------------



Gonna get some help installing now that reboot-me has left the building. I found some stuff off Navarre beach last year and this should help find other stuff out there.



First thing is any experience with the 12volt mini's and what really keeps them dry? 

-----------------------------------------------------

"As of 2007, the only 1.5 V lithium AA is manufactured by Energizer"

-----------------------------------------------------

Ahhhh - OK just looked at some stuff and 8 AA x 1.5V = 12V so now I'm looking for a gadget that holds 8 of these little puppies and a recharger. I'll make a little clamshell (velcro'd in) with w/p hocks on the outside and inside.



Gadget

http://www.radioshack.com/sm-8-aa-battery-holder--pi-2062251.html



Got Wire, connectors, GE Silicon II and Velcro to make the device waterproof. Quick disconnect outside solid hookup inside the clamshell (remove from Velcro) and take in to recharge batteries. Best part is I can Velcro that ~ 18oz to a higher place inside so it and the wires are not sitting in the water. I can pack 8 "spares" in case the primary dies. Very cool, for 6.8ozs a spare battery!



Little clamshell at West Marine, about an hour and 2 beers fooling around in the garage. Man I can "see" it....



-----------------------------------------------



You guys are all ahead of me. Looking forward to bringing in some Snapper off the Yak and watch the toursts gawk!



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## bayou boyextra (Mar 29, 2008)

On this issue could you not use a lawnmower battery in a bag to get the job done.. as they are easier to charge than nine batteries thatyou have to replace at least each year..I honestly have no info on this andjust wanted to know if someone has tried the lawnmower batteries.


----------



## obodabo (Oct 3, 2007)

i got a sealed lead acid battery from http://www.batteryplanet.com/index.asp

it last a long time and wont leak


----------

